# TWRP and Donations?



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

So i asked this a few months ago. Will we ever get TWRP's Recovery on our phones? If you go on their website there device list has really grown. I thought maybe it wasnt possible or very difficult to implement due to the fact that we have a locked bootloader. However they are supporting a couple of Motorola devices. Perhaps someone needs to donate a Droid X to them? That would really make me happy. I would But when I get a new phone I will be forced to give this one back.

Edit just did some reading and found out that the Moto phone TWRP is supporting have unlocked bootloaders. BUMMER.


----------

